# Smoked Chicken Wings



## meat hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

Brined some wings last night with the brine recipe here on the forum. Took the wings our of the bring and into a large tupperware container where I added some Famous Daves spice and some hot red pepper. Put a lid on it and tumbled them to spread the spices around. Onto the smoker for 5 hours, (Big Chief). After they had a nice color to them and the smoke penetrated, I transferred them to the oven to get them to a higher temp for safey reasons and to crisp the skin as I found out, low and slow makes for a rubbery skin. The boy and I just stuffed ourselves on them. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## beerguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Never tried this.  I do always go for the wings off the whole chickens I smoke though.  Need to try this.


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice! My daughter and I love the wings off of our smoked birds. Going to try this one soon. Which brine recipe did you use?


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is the one from this site under brining. I only made 1/4 of this recipe as the I was only smoking a small number of wings and didnt want to waste a bunch of spices. I used this on a 10 pound turkey and it was fantastic.
2 Gal Water
  2 Cups Kosher Salt
  3 Cups Sugar
  1/4 Cup Zatarains Liquid Crab Boil
  4 TBS Black Pepper
  1 TBS Dried Rosemary
  1 TBS Thyme
  1/4 Cup Molasses
  1/4 Cup White Wine (not Cooking Wine)
  1/4 Cup Worcestershire


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 8, 2009)

Be carefull with that Big Chief. It does not get hot enough to do chicken, Try reversing, oven to temp, then smoke. Then your sauce or gig.The Chief does not get hot enough to get past that danger point.


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks! Might try next weekend.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah I found that out last month when I did that 10# turkey LOL. But like any good former soldier, I adapted to the situation at hand. I wrapped Big Chief in 6" of insulation from head to toe. I had the smoker up to 240 degrees and had an internal temp on my bird of 170. Yeah I would not recommend that to anyone that owns one as I nearly melted the plug in the back LOL. It was like a gummy bear. But it did work but yeah, I need to either invest in a good smoker or make the one I plan on this Spring out of a 1940's frdge. Think Ill just keep the chief around for jerky and maybe dehydrating herbs this year. I think I will take your advice on that, get it to temp in the oven first then smoke. See everyone, this is why we have this forum. Learn something new everyday. Thanks 88


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the brine! Definitely trying this.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2009)

I love wings-I soak fry-soak smoke fry-smoke than fry-I got wings down-even oven baked dredged in spicy flour-I a wing fanatic.nobody can match mine-well maybe somebody good.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

Somebody good huh. Did I mention that last year I took 1st and 2nd place at the Great TRI-State Northern Wings & Beer Cookoff? 1100 entries.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 8, 2009)

I spit...cross that line. I'm callin you out. Linda Lou & I Rock with the wings! I do appreciate ya! Show your stuff!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah ok, the guilt is gettin to me here. I made that up LOL. I thought that was pretty good though. But I would appreciate a good wing recipe if you think you have a winner. How about you 88, wanna share your recipe?


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 8, 2009)

Gotcha all beat - I came in 1101!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  That's a lotta number 1's!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 9, 2009)

hmmm 88-we ready for a wing fest?I been prefecting for 25 years-wanna dance?I would love too.


----------



## linescum (Feb 9, 2009)

I smoke mine for 2-3 hours then deep fry


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 9, 2009)

I dance pretty good, So Louie says & have been one to shine my a$$. Lets run what ya brung! If I get outrun so be it!


----------



## noobsmoke (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm a bit late to this party but I was curious as to why the OP smoked his wings for 5 hours.  When I do wings, they are done in under two hours at around 225.  Am I eating tasty, undercooked chicken?


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey there. Better late to the party than not show up at all right? It took me 5 hours because I used a Luer Jensen Big Chief smoker. Not the best thing to use. I think I was only smoking at 180 degrees if I remember right so it took longer to get an internal temp of 160. No your not eating uncooked wings, its just you can smoke at a higher temp, thus things get done faster. But remember, in smoking, its not the amount of time it takes for something, its reaching the proper internal temperature of what your smoking. Pork and poultry are the 2 main ones that this rule applys to.


----------



## noobsmoke (Mar 10, 2009)

Gotcha.  Thanks MH!  I now rely on my trusty thermometer but sometimes find myself second guessing as I am new to cooking with one.  I'm slowly tearing myself away from the "just bite into it and see if it's cooked" methodology :)


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 10, 2009)

No problem. Just remember to position your thermometer in the thickest part of the meat and not up again any bones. That works for larger cuts like brisket and butts but may be a bit tricky on a wing.


----------



## memphisbud (Mar 11, 2009)

If ya gotta Weber Kettle, that's how I do mine....similar brine/marinade, sear over the coals (set up on one side), then stack at the other and damp it down for a few hours after adding a chunk of apple....rotate bottom wings to top about half way through to get the color going good.  Yum!


----------



## noobsmoke (Mar 12, 2009)

Meathunter,

How long did you brine your wings for?  And afterwards, did you just wash em off or did you have to soak em.  I brined some chicken breasts one time for an hour and washed three times.  Although they were awesome, they were salted to hell!


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

I soaked mine in brine overnite, 12 hours. I did not wash them off at all. What kind of salt did you use? Regular table salt? How was your brine made? Ingredients? I had zero salt taste on my wings nor did I have any when I did a whole turkey. Let me know what you did and lets see if we can figure out what happened.


----------



## noobsmoke (Mar 12, 2009)

I used Kosher salt.  I don't remember which brine recipe I used but it was pretty basic with some salt, white sugar, crab boil, and herbs.  I'll try again sometime.


----------



## meat hunter (Mar 12, 2009)

When you get a chance, tell me how much salt you used with how much water and how much poultry. I can throw a combination together for you that I think should work good for you.


----------

